# It was “like herding cats”!



## BullRed1 (Oct 19, 2010)

First Tball game-- Seven 3 year olds! :help:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

have fun. I remember doing this. Had the time of my life coaching T-Ball. seeing a 7 year olds face light up when he/she hits a ball, catches one, or tags someone out ranks right up there with their first fish or first hunting harvest.
green to you for doing this.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Coached 3 year olds about 6 years ago and it was a blast. Definitely like herding cats but it is well worth it.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I love you descripive ways.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

How did you get them to sit long enough for that picture?


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

sandybottom said:


> How did you get them to sit long enough for that picture?


He's holding a blow pop in his hand and they all want it.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I like that shot a lot.

Some ideas if you want to play with it some - I'd crop it, more on the bottom than the top and maybe try converting to B/W. That might give it a little bit of a nostalgic look.

Again, well done.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Labrat99 said:


> I like that shot a lot.
> 
> Some ideas if you want to play with it some - I'd crop it, more on the bottom than the top and maybe try converting to B/W. That might give it a little bit of a nostalgic look.
> 
> Again, well done.


Like this top one...I actually like Sephia for an older look


----------



## BullRed1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Labratt... looks really cool!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Been there, Done that! Good job!!


----------

